# Wie krieg ich einen echt aussehenden Quecksilber effeck auf einen Text



## Coldfinger89 (27. März 2002)

HI LEUTE!
ich hab mal eine wichtige Frage!
ich brauche eine lösung für einen guten (wenn nicht sogar sehr guten) Quecksilber effekt!
Es sollte so ähnlich aussehen wie das "walkman logo" von sony"
Der Text sollte aussehen, als wär er gerade ausgeronnen, und es sollte metallisch aussehen!

Vielen dank leute!!
Für brauchbare ideen oder tuts wär ich echt dankbar!

COLDFINGER


----------



## nickname (27. März 2002)

Tja, mal ein bisschen mit den Filtern, Chrom, Relief spielen, und dem Verlauf nicht zu vergessen!

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## TheVirus (27. März 2002)

Versuchs mal hiermit:
http://graphicssoft.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?site=http://www.savvy.net/mercury.htm

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=liquid+metal+text+tutorial


----------



## subzero (27. März 2002)

quecksilber is nie ganz sauber..meist doch sonne körnung oben drauf.....
machste am besten noch störungen rein vielleicht...oder war das wo anders...????


----------

